# Chúng ta vẫn bỏ thứ "nước thần thánh" này đi hàng ngày khi nấu cơm mà không hề biết đến tác dụng "kì diệu" của nó



## MoonLight (31/8/18)

*Và sau khi biết tác dụng kì diệu của thứ này thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ không muốn đổ đi như thường lệ nữa đâu!*




​Nước vo gạo là chế phẩm thường bị bỏ đi trong khi nấu cơm hàng ngày. Thế nhưng, ít ai biết được rằng, thứ nước "thần thánh" này có nhiều công dụng bất ngờ mà không phải ai cũng biết đâu nhé!

*1. Làm nước rửa tay*




​Rửa tay với nước vo gạo không chỉ có thể khử trùng mà còn làm cho làn da tay ẩm và mịn màng hơn.

*2. Làm nước rửa bát và dụng cụ nhà bếp*




​Trước khi sử dụng nồi niêu mới, hãy rửa nó bằng nước gạo nhiều lần, sau đó đun nước vo gạo bằng nồi mới khoảng nửa giờ. Cuối cùng rửa lại bằng nước sạch. Làm như vậy sẽ khử được những hóa chất còn tồn lại trong nồi mới mua.

Thớt sử dụng trong một thời gian dài sẽ có mùi hôi khó chịu và nếu chỉ rửa bằng nước rửa chén thì sẽ không thể loại bỏ hoàn toàn những chất bẩn tồn đọng. Ngâm thớt trong nước vo gạo khoảng 1 tiếng, sau đó cọ sạch với muối tinh, làm vậy thớt sẽ không còn mùi hôi mà cũng loại bỏ được các chất bẩn.

*3. Loại bỏ rỉ sét trên đồ làm bằng sắt và đánh bóng kim loại*




​Dao nhà bếp, thìa, dĩa sắt và dụng cụ nấu bằng sắt khác ngâm trong nước vo gạo khoảng nửa giờ có thể ngăn ngừa rỉ sét. Nếu nó đã rỉ sét, ngâm trong nước vo gạo một vài giờ, làm vậy sẽ loại bỏ được phần rỉ sét trên dụng cụ làm bếp.

Cách này cũng giúp làm bóng xoong nồi đã bị xỉn màu.

*4. Hạn chế độc tố ở thực phẩm*




​Với rau củ quả mua ngoài chợ, không thể loại bỏ hết lượng thuốc trừ sâu dư thừa bằng nước sạch, vì vậy hãy ngâm rau củ trong rửa vo gạo, thêm một chút muối, ngâm khoảng nửa giờ rồi rửa lại bằng nước sạch.




​Với thịt mua từ chợ, rất khó để rửa sạch hết tạp chất và thuốc tăng trọng bằng nước. Vì vậy, rửa hai lần với nước vo gạo, tạp chất trong thịt sẽ được loại bỏ hết.

*5. Khử mùi khó chịu từ sơn*




​Với đồ nội thất mới sơn, lấy một miếng vải mềm nhúng với nước gạo, sau đó lau qua một lượt sẽ loại bỏ mùi khó chịu của sơn.

*6. Tẩy trắng quần áo và khăn lau*




​Với quần áo trắng bị nhuốm bẩn, hãy ngâm chúng trong nước vo gạo khoảng 10 phút, sau đó giặt sạch bằng xà phòng. Làm vậy vết bẩn khó chịu sẽ biến mất.
Nếu khăn mặt hoặc khăn tắm có mùi mồ hôi và bị vết bẩn cứng đầu, ngâm nó trong nước vo gạo khoảng 10 phút và giặt lại bằng xà phòng, khăn sẽ trắng sạch lại như mới và mềm mịn.

*7. Làm đẹp da và se khít lỗ chân lông*




​Ngoài ra, nước vo gạo có chứa protein, tinh bột, khoáng chất và nhiều chất dinh dưỡng khác. Nếu sử dụng nước vo gạo để rửa mặt sẽ cho làn da cải thiện đáng kể. Tuy nhiên, không nên sử dụng quá thường xuyên, chỉ nên dùng 2-3 lần mỗi tuần thôi.

Đồng thời, nước vo gạo nếu đun sôi để uống sẽ giúp cải thiện tiêu hóa và loại bỏ độc tố trong cơ thể. Y học Trung Quốc còn sử dụng nước vo gạo như một bài thuốc trị bệnh về lá lách và dạ dày.

_Sau khi biết tác dụng của nước vo gạo rồi bạn còn muốn đổ đi nữa không?_

_Nguồn: Afamily_​


----------

